# Samsung Galaxy SL @ 19500



## coderunknown (Feb 25, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy S LCD I9003 - Flipkart. best deal of Q1 2011. it is currently on preorder. means street price will be ~19k or less.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 25, 2011)

Really great price. Only the lack of "camera flash" is disappointing.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 25, 2011)

yes. The price is awesome. Finally, a sammy with good battery. 

compared to SGS:

1. 50MB less RAM
2. gone is the dedicated 2GB ROM but internal memory upped to 16gig. 
3. S-LCD in place of S-AMOLED
4. 1650mAh battery


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 25, 2011)

Compared to Galaxy Ace

No flash
16GB internal memory
720p Video recording
Better resolution on a bigger screen
Gorilla glass

I think the lack of flash will just nullify the camera capabilities. Why couldn't Samsung just add a flash & price it 1k higher than this ?

---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------

Okay here is the update:

The Indian version of GSL has 4GB of internal memory instead of 16GB. Check the specs on filpkart.


Also see this:
Samsung to Launch I9003 Galaxy SL in India


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2011)

sigh, I need flash.

*Edit:* Threads merged.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 25, 2011)

^^ then Defy looks good @ 18k but a slightly smaller screen, slower but OC friendly processor. for updates, XDA.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 25, 2011)

16GB of internal memory could have made this a good buy but 4GB makes it a poor buy.


----------



## NainO (Feb 25, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy SL @ 19500!!! Great! Good buy!

But wait! Its Indian Version! Now its poor buy!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 25, 2011)

NainO said:


> Samsung Galaxy SL @ 19500!!! Great! Good buy!
> 
> But wait! Its Indian Version! Now its poor buy!







pauldmps said:


> 16GB of internal memory could have made this a good buy but 4GB makes it a poor buy.



looking at the price i guessed it won't ship with 16Gb. also the accessories part is missing. maybe Samsung will ship a 8Gb card with it.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 25, 2011)

Whatever they ship the price is okay, not great, coz S-AMOLED is replaced by S-LCD, which is a darn big difference. 
Looking forward to the SGS II...


----------



## vishurocks (Feb 26, 2011)

For 19k sounds good


----------



## raj_in (Feb 26, 2011)

its a good buy
& thus kills the wave sl @17.5
ram shd hv been more
& flash really doesnt mattr
night photos arnt tht great with flash also
unless its a xenon flash


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 26, 2011)

I am going for this as soon as its available

---------- Post added at 05:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 AM ----------




pauldmps said:


> Really great price. Only the lack of "camera flash" is disappointing.


Well its a glaring omission,but i dont see my self using camera at night.Even if i use, the pics are anyway not gonna be great even with flash. When everyone was saying no flash, i thought no flash in the browser . I am glad it is just camera flash.

Awesome pricing from SAMSUNG, MOTO DEFY is dead now


----------



## LegendKiller (Feb 26, 2011)

gsmarena saying it will ship here in 3 days time.....GSMArena


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 26, 2011)

^^ Flipkart says same.


----------



## ankit360 (Feb 28, 2011)

i think. i buy motolola defy in hurry now 

but i like compact defy . android 2.1 su*k


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 28, 2011)

ankit360 said:


> i think. i buy motolola defy in hurry now
> 
> but i like compact defy . android 2.1 su*k



Thats OK ANKIT, there will always be better models coming out. I am thankful now coz PUNE didnt get MOTO DEFT as quickly as other cities. Now i will go for SG-SL


----------



## LegendKiller (Feb 28, 2011)

how does it compare to wave 2? i mean i maybe buying a handset next week...........but i want to wait for SL though....

any recommendations on a HTC phone under 20k?


----------



## raj_in (Mar 1, 2011)

andriod mch btr than bada


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 1, 2011)

In terms of hardware, Wave II is better (except, maybe for the small 4GB internal memory). On the software fron, Android is much ahead of Bada.

No HTC phones under 20k except Wildifire (which is not recommended ATM)


----------



## ankit360 (Mar 1, 2011)

no htc phone under 20k are good go for lg o1, samsung ace, moto defy if u want android phone . before buying Samsung Galaxy SL see if it fit on your pocket because this phone is more bigger then sony x10 .


----------



## Soumik (Mar 1, 2011)

I my opnion, Galaxy SL for 19K is certainly better than both Defy and Wave II. Biggest screen, highest internal memory, slightly lesser ram than defy but slightly lesser pixels to crunch too, best battery(dont know abt back up). 
Camera for a phone is just a bonus, its never a deciding factor. I mean cummon.. Galaxy S had the same camera, no one stops himself from buying one because of the lack of flash!!!  
The screen in gsmarena shows SCLCD... I have seen the wave II screen and its certainly superior to the other LCD offerings around...
I only hope that this pushes the Defy pricing down, cause for me, i am still slightly tilted towards defy cause of the compact size and design. It seemed a lot better build than sansung galaxy 3, pop and 551.(Sadly Ace was out of stock at Croma this weekend, couldnt compare them). 
In all if anything deters anyone from buying SL would be its huge dimensions and all plastic built. Otherwise, its a game changing deal IMO.


----------



## LegendKiller (Mar 1, 2011)

i dunno much about this.................but will samsung/motorola update their phones with new v2.3 android?
b'coz the only problem any reviewer has had with defy is that it comes with android 2.1 and not the latest 2.2.1 or 2.3....


----------



## NainO (Mar 1, 2011)

Upgrade to 2.3
Samsung - may be
Motorola - surely not! Motorola is famous for this


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ Actually that's the exactly opposite. If you check properly, more Samsung phones don' get updated than Motorola. However, none of those companies have a decent update figures.

@LegendKiller
Could you explain me your signature ?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 1, 2011)

can't say. both are more or less the same. Samsung at least updated their GS from 2.1 to 2.2 & may get updated to 2.3 what about Motorola? Milestone still stuck at 2.1 & its now got 2-3 generation of successors.


----------



## NainO (Mar 1, 2011)

@pauldmps
nop, I think its just fine.
+1 for what Sam said.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Mar 1, 2011)

guys, any idea or news about what the approx price of Google Nexus S gonna be ?


----------



## ankit360 (Mar 2, 2011)

Soumik said:


> I only hope that this pushes the Defy pricing down, cause for me, i am still slightly tilted towards defy cause of the compact size and design.
> In all if anything deters anyone from buying SL would be its huge dimensions and all plastic built. Otherwise, its a game changing deal IMO.



you r right . SL is too big even bigger then sony x10 . i personalty think SL not look good. but hardware is very good .


----------



## pulsar_swift (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok guys, finally purchased Samsung Galaxy SL @ Rs 19.2K. Also got vodafone 3g in PUNE. Here is snapshot of speed test of Vadafone 3G on my  SGSL


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ congrats Pulsar. nice buy. same mobile last year will easily cost 28k.


----------

